# Maple Butcher Blocks...Where can I buy them?



## GPDMTR25 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm trying to locate where I can purchase a nice Maple butcher block Top. I only know of two places Grizzly and an online company called the Perfect Plank. Grizzly doesn't really carry the size I'm looking for, 36" x 30". I located the perfect plank via an internet search so I don't know anything about them. I heard of the Michigan Maple butcher block company but the closes size would be 36 X 48.

I was wondering for the people that have purchased their maple tops, what places would you recommend?

Thanks
Angela


----------



## miserybob (Jan 24, 2010)

John Boos has a large selection of butcher blocks. I didn't see an option for your exact size, though (I didn't poke around too long, though!). Perhaps they do custom sizes.

Failing that, you could contact a local woodworker or make one yourself.


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

You have a PM…..


----------



## SPHinTampa (Apr 23, 2008)

Ikea sells a butcher block counter top in large blanks. 27"x72"


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Woodcraft also sells them


----------



## Jonnyfurniture (Aug 29, 2010)

www.mapleblock.com


----------



## GPDMTR25 (Jun 21, 2010)

I checked out Butcher Block and they look great and have my size but I can't spend $550. Also I already looked at www.mapleblock.com but their smallest size is 48". I didn't IKEA sold them. I'll check them out but I'm looking for 36" X 30"; 27" might work. I'll also check out woodcraft. Do you know who makes them for Woodcraft?

Childress Woodworks = PM


----------



## GPDMTR25 (Jun 21, 2010)

I searched woodcraft and couldn't locate any online.
Angela


----------



## JerrySats (Jul 7, 2008)

If you have a WC store close by they have them on sale this month . The 1.3/4" x 30 X 60 top is $189

http://www.woodcraft.com/Family/2005134/Laminated-Maple-Bench-Top.aspx


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

I noticed Home Depot is selling them now. I have NOT looked at these closely, cannot comment on the quality.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

I bought one 20+ years ago at Lowes or Home Depot. The thing has been used repeatedly and chronically abused for 2 decades. It still looks good.


----------



## logndog (Feb 7, 2009)

I would/have looked on craigslist for butcherblock or shuffleboards. Sometimes you can pick up a ol shuffleboard with a 1.75" to 3" laminated maple top for cheap cheap…...AND its fantastic quality.

goodluck!


----------

